# Mil-Stak SP/3000



## Garym03 (Oct 18, 2013)

Seen the new Mil-Stak sp bale wagon in AgSourse mag today. Wondering if this is better than the NH Mil-Stak combo? It's going to be at the World Ag Expo.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the looks of that, simple and picks up the bales in the same direction of travel as the baler.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That looks sweet. The guy who installed our mil stack last spring was telling me about it. I guess they were having issues with the DOT with all sorts of regulations it had to meet. At the time I bought my attachment they told me this was in development and thought it would cost about $200k. I think they also said it would have a Cummins engine. I bet you that is built better then a nh stacker. That cab looks double the width of a nh cab. I wonder if it can retrieve a stack.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder if they weight the left rear corner down? That is one the drawbacks to Mil-Stacks they tend to left the rear tire off the ground..


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

jeff outwest said:


> I wonder if they weight the left rear corner down? That is one the drawbacks to Mil-Stacks they tend to left the rear tire off the ground..


I haven't had that happen on my 1089 that I know of and my dad and other people have watched me stack plenty and I think would have told me if they saw that. But I've only stacked 3x3 bales. It doesn't seem to dip down at all on the front right corner when loading a bale.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

To me it looks wider then my 1089 stacker. The tires that is. And it has to be longer because it can dump 6 high. My NH can only do 5 high and the load table is short on the 5th bale by about a foot. So I would say it's at least 2-3 feet longer then a NH stacker depending on the cab length and how much space it saves not having a 1st table. I wonder if it can do 4x4 bales?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

With a 3X4 bale on uneven terrain the left rear wheel will come up off the ground on a 1075 machine.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

It will lift the rear tire on BW and H series machines as well. Until the first two bales are on the load rack. Then the frame and springs take all the abuse. Scratch my head about it but haven't seen any catastrophic failures yet.

I wish they would have copied MVE and went with a tandem rear axle. Interesting machine. Definitely going to check it out in Tulare


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess there is a pretty big difference between my picking up a 3x3 bale and a milstak picking up a 3x4. 400-500 lbs heavier and another foot wider away from the machine as it's been lifted up. I bet this new Milstak doesn't have that problem. The rear end looks very similar to their pull type which is just hitched to the tractor drawbar and I would think that would twist when picking up a bale. Especially a 4x4. Probably same frame parts, and same rear tires.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't remember what brand the rear end is but they are running a planetary type.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anybody know if you can use a milstack on a NH and pick a bale baron bundle, and a 3x3. I emailed them about a month ago, time to make a phone call I guess.

Teslan - Would you mind sharing how much that attachment cost? PM me if you like. I am thinking about that, if it will do bundles, as we've been using the NH for years to pick little bales, one by one.....

Rodney


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> Does anybody know if you can use a milstack on a NH and pick a bale baron bundle, and a 3x3. I emailed them about a month ago, time to make a phone call I guess.
> 
> Teslan - Would you mind sharing how much that attachment cost? PM me if you like. I am thinking about that, if it will do bundles, as we've been using the NH for years to pick little bales, one by one.....
> 
> Rodney


Rodney. Mine cost $20,700. It is the 1032 model that can do both 3x3 and 3x4. You should call them as when the installer left my place he was headed to Texas where he was to install one that was going to pick up bale baron bundles. They did some slight modifications of it somehow. Not sure how that turned out for them. Also it was cheaper by about $1000 for me to buy through my New Holland dealer then directly from Milstak. Though Milstak came to install it. Which for me they didn't charge extra for as I'm not all that far from Idaho.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

Just going through past forums and saw the Mil Stak SP. We just put our name on the new SP 3100 for this year. Same as picture above but they put new cab on it, same as a Miller Sprayer. Also new computer screen to go with machine. I think it will work great and well built. Being about 2 hours from Mil Stak will be nice. Going from a ProAg 16K it will be a big improvement. That was the biggest POS from a terrible company. Will keep posted this season on new Mil Stak.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CF-Farmer said:


> Just going through past forums and saw the Mil Stak SP. We just put our name on the new SP 3100 for this year. Same as picture above but they put new cab on it, same as a Miller Sprayer. Also new computer screen to go with machine. I think it will work great and well built. Being about 2 hours from Mil Stak will be nice. Going from a ProAg 16K it will be a big improvement. That was the biggest POS from a terrible company. Will keep posted this season on new Mil Stak.


I've been waiting for the SP milstak to show up on their website. I'm in no position to buy one, but just would like to find out more about them. I'm sure it will be a great machine for you if it's built as well as the milstak attachment. I didn't think Proag was that bad. A neighbor has one and likes it a lot.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

Mil Stak said they are working on there web page to get new pics of new stacker. I would think they would get it done shortly. I will try to get some pics when we get it in few months. 
As for the ProAg, it is a good machine but we got no help from ProAg with support. Our first one we stacked around 175,000 bales and worked good. Our new one never ran well and they always told us it was our tractors. Come to find out later, the case drain and load sense lines were crossed from factory. It cost us lots of money this summer with wet hay because they would help. In the end we found the problem and they wouldn't pay the labor of our dealer. They said I switched the lines deep inside the hitch. They lied through there teeth and were chicken s$&@s the whole deal. Left bad taste in my mouth about Morris forever. Sorry for the rant, just bad deal.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CF-Farmer said:


> Mil Stak said they are working on there web page to get new pics of new stacker. I would think they would get it done shortly. I will try to get some pics when we get it in few months.
> As for the ProAg, it is a good machine but we got no help from ProAg with support. Our first one we stacked around 175,000 bales and worked good. Our new one never ran well and they always told us it was our tractors. Come to find out later, the case drain and load sense lines were crossed from factory. It cost us lots of money this summer with wet hay because they would help. In the end we found the problem and they wouldn't pay the labor of our dealer. They said I switched the lines deep inside the hitch. They lied through there teeth and were chicken s$&@s the whole deal. Left bad taste in my mouth about Morris forever. Sorry for the rant, just bad deal.


Well it's good to get an opinion on Proag. I think you are maybe the only one on haytalk that has a proag. I have the milstak attachement which I'm well pleased. I'm sure you will like the SP better then anything that is out there.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

I talked to them about one last fall but the way our lack of winter has gone I am glad I didn't buy. They look like a good machine to me from the video they sent me so keep us posted on your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hank- in or said:


> I talked to them about one last fall but the way our lack of winter has gone I am glad I didn't buy. They look like a good machine to me from the video they sent me so keep us posted on your thoughts when you get it.


They have a video? I guess they don't try hard to market this SP machine yet huh? Doesn't take much to update a website or put a video on youtube.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

They have enough word of mouth advertising and are busy building machinery. No benefit to advertising a machine with limited production. Keeps the tire kickers away.

I'I like Hank. The old Freeman is going to have to last a few more years


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Teslan said:


> They have a video? I guess they don't try hard to market this SP machine yet huh? Doesn't take much to update a website or put a video on youtube.


They burned a short video on a cd and mailed to me along with a brochure.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

CF-Farmer, How much does the new SP cost? The problem with all the SP 12 bale stackers is the axles and frames are not strong enough to support stacking 12 bales at a time. Are they using the same frame they use on the pull type units? What is top speed?


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Late last summer it was priced at $225,000, but they said it would most likely be going up some.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

With the new cab and upgrades, they are $235,000. We ended up getting number 8 off line. Nine will be what they end up with by haying season. As far as the frame, it seems heavy enough to handle the big bales. The frame is based off of log truck specs is what they told us. Luckily we were close we could look at one a couple of times before making decision. When we get it I will try to get some pictures on to show the unit. Maybe a video as well if I can figure it out lol. And I think top speed is around 60 mph.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice machine for sure. The new cab and info screen are really well done. Everyone I talked to about it in Tulare was impressed.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

I would be curious to know what size rear end they are using. The MVE self propelleds were tandems to handle the weight and that was with 4x4 bales. I don't see a single axle standing up to the weight of 12 3x4 bales.


----------



## seniorescobar (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone have enough knowledge on either the PROAG or MILSTAK to resume the pros and cons of both machine? thinking about purchasing a pull-type.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

seniorescobar said:


> Does anyone have enough knowledge on either the PROAG or MILSTAK to resume the pros and cons of both machine? thinking about purchasing a pull-type.


I've never seen a milstak pull type. But I have the arm on my 1089 stacker. Really well built. Better built then then NH stacker. A couple neighbors have a proag. If you have an accumulator on your baler the proag is good for that. An accumulator on the baler for a milstak is worthless and would slow you down. Why I personally wouldn't want a proag is because you have to pick up the bales sideways. I like that with milstak you follow the way all the other equipment travels in the field. It's smoother that way. Especially with pivot tracks if you deal with those. Also with either of them I wouldn't want to stack in a building. At least my buildings. As it appears you have to swing out the tongue to see to dump the stack. This wouldn't allow me to get close to the walls. It seems though you have to have a pretty powerful tractor for both.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

MilStak pulltype are good units. I'm not impressed with ProAg. The chain mechanism is a joke. You need a rolling rack like MilStak or NW AG Balechaser.

Balechaser is fastest and best built of the pull types. I run a MilStak clamp on 9880 wagon. Was a tough decision between that and Balechaser but I still do a lot of little bales.

Need a good tractor with LOTS of hyd flow for pull types


----------



## 2270XD (Jun 5, 2017)

We,ve owned them all Proag, milstak, MVE, Stinger. Save your money on the pulltypes. SP Milstak or Stinger. Milstak is nice because you stack all 12 at once but terrible in mud and sand. Stinger you have to stack twice but its the most versatile stacker there is and you can pick up a good used one for about same price as a new pull type.


----------

